# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  تامر حسني (الاسطورة العربية)

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







تامر حسني .. الأسطورة! 

 



وقد حاز جائزة 
*جائزة بيج ابل ميوزيك اوارد*
*جائزة من اهم جوائز الموسيقى فى امريكا*
*وحاز (تامر حسني) هذه الجائزة عن مجمل اعماله* 



 



ولقّب (تامر حسني) بعد هذه الجائزة بـ ((لأسطورة)) 
حيث انه ابدع في عدّة اعمال من الكتابة والغناء الى التلحين والتوزيع انطلاقا نحو التمثيل والإخراج مما ميّزه عن الكثيرين من فناني العالم.. 


 




وقد احب هذا الفنان جماهيره من الملايين ، الذين احبوه واستقبلوه بحفاوة وحرارة شديدتين .. وقد تابعنا عبر قناة (مزّيكـــــــــا)) البرنامج الذي يحكي مسيرة هذا الفنان وشدّة حب جماهيره له من جيل الشباب ومن الكبار والصغار ايضا ، فقط استولى على قلوبهم بقوة الكلمة وتأثير موسيقاه وتعابيره وفنه في الإخراج . 

 


 





اليوم نشارك بالإستفتاء الذي يقول: 

هل يستحق تامر حسني هذه الجائزة وهل حقا ابدع في فنّه حيث لم يبدع غيره فيه؟؟ 
ام ان ((الطنّة والرنّة)) التي نثيرها دوما عند نجاح اي عربي هي السبب في شهرته كل هذا القدر؟؟ 
وما رأيك أنت كزائر للموضوع في ((تامر حسني)) البطل العربي الأول في العالم على حد تعبير وسائل الإعلام ؟؟ 





شاركونا مداخلاتكم  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

اسطوره مره وحده ؟؟؟
ما بظن انو بيستحق 
انتهى زمن الاساطير  واكيد الطنه والرنه هي سبب شهرته

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اسطوره مره وحده ؟؟؟
> ما بظن انو بيستحق 
> انتهى زمن الاساطير واكيد الطنه والرنه هي سبب شهرته


 
 
نورتِ شمعة أمل الموضوع ..


ربما هو ناجح .. ولكن الإعلام اعطاه اكبر من حجمه .. ولكن يا اختي اليس اهتمام الجماهير من الملايين هو ما منحه تلك الثقة كفنان اسطوري!!

ربما قد بدأ زمن الأساطير الذي يحكي حكايات الفنانين !!

ربما يقود صاحب اية اسطورة فنية جيشا لإستعادة الحقوق المسلوبة ، خصوصا انه سيتبعه الملايين من عشاقه!!


ربما وربما وربما .. فشاركونا رأيكم وجميع وجهات النظر سنحترمها جميعا  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مهما يكون شو اعمل لإسلام صحيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

تامر حسني اسطورة ؟؟؟!!!!!

لعاد ملحم بركات و كاظم الساهر و وديع الصافي و فيروز شو ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هل نجح نعم ولكن هل هو اسطوره

لا لا اعتقد هذا

كل ما في الامر انه الاعلام اعطاه اكثر من حقه

وطبعا هو ما بيستحق هاللقب اللي اطلق عليه

----------


## دموع الورد

ما بنكر  انو انا بحب اغانية و افلامه

بس فيه اشخاص بيستاهلوا اللقب اكثر بكثر

يسلموا :Eh S:

----------


## دليلة

اسطورة ؟؟؟؟  :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نعم اسطوره 

كاظم وفيروز والى اخره 

وينهم وين جماهيرهم 
في حد فيهم مغني ملحن شاعر ممثل منتج مخرج صاحب قصص افلامه ؟

تامر 7 في واحد هاذ ما بستحق انه يكون اسطوره ؟
بكفي جمهوره بكل بلد عربي وبكل حفل يتجاوزوا 100الف بالحفل 
اصلا ما فيه حدا بالساحه عنده جمهور قده او مواهب قده 
تامر حسني وصلل للعالم واذا فيه 7 معارضين مجرد ما يدخل هون 2%من جمهوره ما توقع 
يطلع لل7 صوت !

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
شكرا لتواجدكم جميعا ..


رأيك اخي الكريم بشار صحيح بالنسبة للتصويت وبما ان الموضوع متاح وبشكل مستمر تقل المسافة بين الإجابتين اكيد ..


آراء طبعا متنوعة اذا ما حُسبت من جوانب عدّة ..



أهلا بكم جميعا  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## HAWATMEH

هل يمكن ان يكون احفاد الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم هكذا؟؟؟ لااظن  هذه المعادله الصحيحه لتقييم اي شخص

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
شكرا لتواجدك حوامتة واهلا بك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## رنيم

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63): 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): 
 :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------

